# Saying "His" name in Vain



## poltergeistfan91 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am not religious nor do I go to church or read the bible. I was raised to believe in God but I am more Agnostic because I am not really sure about what I believe, but then again I like not being religious, because it makes me more open minded to the world around me and to me, religious is not important, I can go my life without it. I do want to say I do respect my other siblings who do believe in God and everyone else who decides too but I have an older sister who is such a bible thumping, jesus loving freak. No offense to her or any jesus lovers who may be reading this thread. 

Anyways, she is like one of those people who has the word "God" in almost all of her statuses on Facebook and she talks about how amazing God is but I just try to ignore it. I am the kind of person that when I get angry or frustrated I have been known to say, "Jesus Christ" or "God Dangit" and it doesn't bother me and it upsets my sister so much (assuming it's been said around her) but it's not like I say it on purpose to piss her off or anything, that's just what I am so used to doing. And she gets on to me about it a lot, (I just want her to shut up and stop complaining). And I am not sure if I am being the selfish one or if she's just being overly dramatic about it because to me when I say it, I do not feel like I am disrespecting anyone. It's just a saying I am used to using a lot. Anyone else feel like me?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

First of all, being agnostic is more opened minded than an atheist. it means that you havent settled on a single idea and are curious and understanding of all angles and therefore cannot decide. A lot fo atheists can be just as closed minded as some religious people. 

Anyways, I would have to say your sister is out of line. She is ok to be offended, but she also needs to realize you are you and she can't expect you to live and speak by HER views. She needs to understand that you accpet her way of life and don't give her crap about what she says, so she should return that respect and let you do you.


----------



## poltergeistfan91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Whether I were religious or not, I would say I am a very open minded individual. But yeah, I haven't really picked a side, and I do not care about picking a side, and I do not really believe there is a God, so I guess I am more Atheist but sometimes I just say I am Agnostic, it's a mix I would say. But yes, I do agree, I respect her belief's and she should respect mine.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> First of all, being agnostic is more opened minded than an atheist. it means that you havent settled on a single idea and are curious and understanding of all angles and therefore cannot decide.


This is just not true at all. Being an atheist doesn't mean that you're close-minded, "settled," or lack curiosity. It means nothing more and nothing less than that you lack belief. It doesn't mean that you're not open to revising your beliefs in the face of new evidence, or that you're not interested in learning more about the world around you and the beliefs of others.

Anyway, as for the OP's question: I say those sorts of things all the time too, but if I lived with someone who had a problem with it, I would try to refrain out of respect.


----------



## poltergeistfan91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Luckily, my sister no longer lives at home. She lives with her husband and three children. I refrain from seeing her as much as possible because she's crazy, lol, but it makes it difficult since I always want to see my niece and nephew. I have not said it around her in a long time, since I am not around her much, but I guess my question was in reference to the past, and possibly the future, if it happens again, lol.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

god damn this thread


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> god damn this thread


I think that an awful lot when I'm browsing SAS. :lol


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

ya know, thinking its just as bad as saying it :roll


----------



## poltergeistfan91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> god damn this thread


Yes, God Damn many threads.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

> Yes, God Damn many threads.


ah **** i just saw a flash of lightning outside..

be careful, he's listening now


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Jesus ****ing Crist what's wrong with that?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It could be worse. She could be Muslim, and you could make fun of Mohammad, and she might actually kill you instead of just yelling.


----------



## poltergeistfan91 (Jan 18, 2012)

the cheat said:


> It could be worse. She could be Muslim, and you could make fun of Mohammad, and she might actually kill you instead of just yelling.


LMAO! That is so true. I could have it worse but I do not.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

:roll this thread


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I really hate when people freak out when god is spoken in vain. Because let's face it, the majority of us do say 'God dammit' and 'Jesus Christ!' I like to say Jesus Christ (they say that a lot on South Park so I've started saying it) but do have to catch myself saying it in front of my aunts or other believers. It was annoying, one day as I was watching South Park, my dad's girlfriend made a remark after one of the boys cried out 'Jesus Christ'! how that was rude/mean, not funny. Something like that. It is hard to not say something back but this is one of those things... it's so little, it's just a word, people need to stop acting like it's the end of the world when said.


----------



## pantazi (Sep 3, 2012)

For gods sake, there is nothing wrong with saying what you like, it doesn't exist and you're an atheist/agnostic.

No being agnostic isnt more open minded it just means you haven't worked it out yet and are siting on the fence. 

It litterally means, I don't know.

Hows that more open minded than someone who does?


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

it would be more open minded than someone who thinks they know


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

When someone complains about that it gives me more of an urge to say it, its not as bad as saying vol**mort though.


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> First of all, being agnostic is more opened minded than an atheist. it means that you havent settled on a single idea and are curious and understanding of all angles and therefore cannot decide. A lot fo atheists can be just as closed minded as some religious people.


False...Agnostic just means you have no knowledge. The idea that "requiring evidence makes you close-minded" is a fallacy. The willingness of accepting new ideas does not entail you to just accept any new idea unconditionally. The only exception are Gnostic Atheist who claim that they have knowledge that no god exists, but most Atheist actually consider themselves Agnostic. Usually the people who say they are Agnostic, but not Atheist are either just confused on their beliefs or have a misunderstanding of what the word Atheism actually means.


----------



## Bec de Corbin (Jul 31, 2012)

Having _been_ Christian and actually _read_ the bible... Jesus clearly isn't god and God isn't a name.
The bible refers to the abuse of the name YHWH, which is the Abrahamic god of the Jews, Christians, Muslims and etc.
People take it to extremes. 
Still... glad I'm an atheist!


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometimes around my friends I say "Oh dear Odin" or "Praise Allah" jokingly


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I totally understand. My family (who thinks I'm religious) pointlessly scolds me every time I say 'God' or 'Jesus" when I'm frustrated. I find it really pointless they get so offended over words, especially when they mean nothing to me.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know why it upsets people..it's not like they're the ones that are saying it. Do they think their sky daddy is going to get angry and unleash his wrath on them and everyone else because some people say his name in vain? (on second thought a lot of them probably do)


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> ah **** i just saw a flash of lightning outside..
> 
> be careful, he's listening now


this made me lol so hard.... funniest post ever


----------



## poltergeistfan91 (Jan 18, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> I totally understand. My family (who thinks I'm religious) pointlessly scolds me every time I say 'God' or 'Jesus" when I'm frustrated. I find it really pointless they get so offended over words, especially when they mean nothing to me.


Just the other day, I said "Jesus" in the kitchen and my mom said, "Don't you say that until you can learn what he's all about". I was like, "He's not real". Lol.


----------



## poltergeistfan91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Meli24R said:


> I don't know why it upsets people..it's not like they're the ones that are saying it. Do they think their sky daddy is going to get angry and unleash his wrath on them and everyone else because some people say his name in vain? (on second thought a lot of them probably do)


As we already know, the majority of Christians are hypocrites, so I am pretty sure they say his name in vain every now and then.


----------



## pantazi (Sep 3, 2012)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> it would be more open minded than someone who thinks they know


Not a fan of logic then 

I don't think, I know.

Not knowing something does make you more openminded, it makes you less intelligent.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> it would be more open minded than someone who thinks they know


-Do there exist elves who bake delicious cookies within hollow trees?

A) Yes, I'm nuts. (Believer)
B) Golly, I don't know, so partially nuts. (Agnostic)
C) No, I'm close-minded so I demand evidence before I believe in the endless array of ridiculous things that I can't prove untrue. (Atheist)

I'll go with 'C'. I fail to see how it's close minded to expect evidence before believing something. It's what any rational being does. Even the most religious folks around are highly selective about what they will "take on faith." Imagine a 15-year-old girl telling her mom & dad that she's pregnant, but that she never had sex. Think any parent is going to buy that story? Nope, they're too "close minded" to think pregnancy happens without sex, except in the bible, of course, where all sorts of wildly unbelievable stuff occurs for real.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

^atheism does not inherently imply closed mindedness


----------



## butters2962 (Nov 24, 2012)

i hate religious hippocrates...


----------



## wonderfulmilk (May 25, 2013)

god isn't real so who cares


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i would not use it around her just to be respectful.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

MrBakura91 said:


> Sometimes around my friends I say "Oh dear Odin" or "Praise Allah" jokingly


I like saying "allah akbar" and watching people get scared.
now if some deity get's mad at me for using "holy" words then come and get me.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

To me using God's name in vain just does not make any sense. Might as well say anything, 'rabbit damn' or 'hot damn'. Why use God's name? It is dooming yourself and offending God only. Believers do not see the need to curse atheists 'gods' either. They do not say 'Monkey damn', 'Darwin damn' or 'Hawkins damn'. So at least show some respect and decency, if that is not too much to ask


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> First of all, being agnostic is more opened minded than an atheist. it means that you havent settled on a single idea and are curious and understanding of all angles and therefore cannot decide.


Yet somehow people never seem agnostic about the existence of fairies or leprechauns.

Agnosticism is a better term than 'fence-sitter.' I've heard some people calla agnosticism "cowardly atheism."

Me, I don't see what so open minded about being undecided. It seems a 'safe' option.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> -Do there exist elves who bake delicious cookies within hollow trees?
> 
> A) Yes, I'm nuts. (Believer)
> B) Golly, I don't know, so partially nuts. (Agnostic)
> ...


I'm a "Believer" as you guys put it and I still wouldn't vote for A. :stu


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Royals said:


> To me using God's name in vain just does not make any sense. Might as well say anything, 'rabbit damn' or 'hot damn'. Why use God's name? It is dooming yourself and offending God only. Believers do not see the need to curse atheists 'gods' either. They do not say 'Monkey damn', 'Darwin damn' or 'Hawkins damn'. So at least show some respect and decency, if that is not too much to ask


Because if there is a God, he'd presumably have the power to damn something while a rabbit wouldn't. In a way isn't what's considered taking the name of God or Jesus in vain, not a type of mini prayer? Someone stubs their toe, says "Jesus Christ!", could they not be saying a prayer in shorthand - "Jesus, you powerful being, relieve me of this pain please!"? Or if a wasp stings someone and they say "God damn it!", translated could be, "That wasp was corrupted by the devil to commit such a heinous crime against me, so please damn it to hell for all eternity."


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I do this all the time despite being an athiest..
I guess I was conditioned by my generation.. :stu


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Billius said:


> ^atheism does not inherently imply closed mindedness


I actually think it's more open-minded than theism..

Also, to address someone else's comment, it's more 'socially acceptable' to say "For god's sake" than to say "For **** sake"..


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Using remarks like "Jesus Christ!" and "For god's sake.." isn't really religious any more.
It has just become part our common language and a natural part of our culture. That's the 'downside' to being the dominant religion.
A common Danish swear for when you're really upset is "fandeme" which is short for "fanden æde mig", which means "the devil eat me". While it does contain a religious reference, it is in no way used to signify religion or indeed contempt of religion. It's just something you say.

Regardless though..
God's name isn't "God". That's really more a title.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

It's parallel to saying Gesundheit or any other word for sneezing which was originally intended to shield the subject from harm or keep their spirit from departing their body. The original intent no lomger applies, even if the expression remains.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Because if there is a God, he'd presumably have the power to damn something while a rabbit wouldn't. In a way isn't what's considered taking the name of God or Jesus in vain, not a type of mini prayer? Someone stubs their toe, says "Jesus Christ!", could they not be saying a prayer in shorthand - "Jesus, you powerful being, relieve me of this pain please!"? Or if a wasp stings someone and they say "God damn it!", translated could be, "That wasp was corrupted by the devil to commit such a heinous crime against me, so please damn it to hell for all eternity."


That could be. Originally it was a way to curse yourself like 'God damn me'. Now it is being said without the 'me'. So that is more offensive. So when you are non religeous how can you use God's name like that? 'Praying' or calling out to Jesus while not believing in Him. It is sort of hypocritical. But at least there is some hope in that


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> Yet somehow people never seem agnostic about the existence of fairies or leprechauns.
> 
> Agnosticism is a better term than 'fence-sitter.' I've heard some people calla agnosticism "cowardly atheism."
> 
> Me, I don't see what so open minded about being undecided. It seems a 'safe' option.


I understand your point, it is just when you have a firm set of beliefs that there really isn't a clear answer to, u aren't trying to be reasonable. The moment an I see proof of either we just die or there is soemthign after, I will continue to state "who knows" verifiable proof would be not someone's word they went to heaven or another plane of existence. it would be someone coming back with more than a story to tell. In fact, i lean a little more towards atheism just for the fact everyone who has died has stayed dead. Next time Granny or an angel says hi, tell them to let me know. Anyways, good point man, not here to debate. i don't come too often to SAS anymore haha. have a good week dude!!!!!!


----------



## Jmerced17 (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel the same way. My parents were born and raised catholics , myself as well. Somewhere along the way i renounced my faith and began to consider other possibilities. I wouldnt call myself agnostic either because i feel most people will still attempt to define your beliefs but the word alone. I choose to say Im absolutely nothing not agnostic nor atheistic. My father would be one of those bible thumping freaks, I cant have a regular conversation with him without jesus being thrown into the mix, its really obnoxious. He often gets mad that i dont believe in anything but I'll stand my ground. In the future if my kids want to believe in something I wont fight them. Ill never understand why my dad insists on fighting me.


----------



## jk1964 (Jun 12, 2013)

God isn't the name of god so don't you need to say his name in order to take in vain?


----------



## iwannapullthetrigger (Apr 19, 2013)

Blaspheming the King has always been a daring pleasure. I was given a mouth, tongue, and mind. To judge God gives me a juvenile kick of superiority. I am an agnostic and at 16 years of age I haven't found answers.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Why the #$%! Do We Swear? For Pain Relief

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=why-do-we-swear


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Royals said:


> That could be. Originally it was a way to curse yourself like 'God damn me'. Now it is being said without the 'me'. So that is more offensive. So when you are non religeous how can you use God's name like that? 'Praying' or calling out to Jesus while not believing in Him. It is sort of hypocritical. But at least there is some hope in that


I can say Santa Clause whom I don't believe in either, but that doesn't make me a hypocrite. Neither would it if I said unicorns or flying spaghetti monsters.


----------

